# HC need co2?



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

I've been wanting to start a 5-10gal shrimp tank. I have a few questions about plants needing co2. I am planning to have java moss, hc, and moss balls in the tank. Question is, do I need to inject with co2? Or can I just dose with the liquid co2?

Thanks in advance,
Clint.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

As long as you are dosing some type of synthetic carbon such as excel then you should be ok , the only way to know for sure is to try it out.

What type of light, fertz, will you be dosing as well?


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> As long as you are dosing some type of synthetic carbon such as excel then you should be ok , the only way to know for sure is to try it out.
> 
> What type of light, fertz, will you be dosing as well?


Thanks Nicklfire. Well I have a hood light thing. I'm gonna research for what kind of bulb I should use. And as for the fertz, I am going to do more research on which ones I should use.

But if anyone here knows which one I should use, that will help me out alot .

*BTW, I'm in no hurry on setting up this shrimp tank. I want to learn as much as I can from you guys and the internet first before setting this tank up .

Clint.


----------



## planter (Sep 16, 2010)

I've never been able to grow HC using excel only. I know it's possible but that's my personal experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

its definately possible. Try to stick to around 2 watts per gallon with excel/metricide. If you got a decent substrate it will take fine. It'll grow slower than a co2 tank, but who cares really, snip the tops of it eveyr few weeks and it'll grow out a bit quicker


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

My HC grows like stink with the Metricide/Pressurized CO2 combo. Aquaflora suggests growing it with CO2.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

neven said:


> its definately possible. Try to stick to around 2 watts per gallon with excel/metricide. If you got a decent substrate it will take fine. It'll grow slower than a co2 tank, but who cares really, snip the tops of it eveyr few weeks and it'll grow out a bit quicker


Thanks neven. You answered my questions


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> My grows like stink with the Metricide/Pressurized CO2 combo. Aquaflora suggests growing it with CO2.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Stuart


Thanks. If it doesn't work out, I'll try with a mini co2 difuser .


----------



## Aleks9 (May 7, 2010)

I'd advise against it. It's really testy, grows slow . I had a pressurized co2 system. It took 4 months ! for it to catch on and start to grow. It was looking really nice, however I had a b/g algae breakout, black out for 2 days, and it died. We're talking ALL of it, 1/3rd of my 20 long tank was covered, and then it wasn't =/ I used ferts, and had eco-complete with 2.5 watts t5-ho (so like 3-4 equiv).


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Target is growing it in a 15 gallon with Excel.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Aleks9 said:


> I'd advise against it. It's really testy, grows slow . I had a pressurized co2 system. It took 4 months ! for it to catch on and start to grow. It was looking really nice, however I had a b/g algae breakout, black out for 2 days, and it died. We're talking ALL of it, 1/3rd of my 20 long tank was covered, and then it wasn't =/ I used ferts, and had eco-complete with 2.5 watts t5-ho (so like 3-4 equiv).


We will see how it goes. A few members commented it will work out. Just need to have the right lighting and substrate. No harm in trying right?


----------



## planter (Sep 16, 2010)

clintgv said:


> We will see how it goes. A few members commented it will work out. Just need to have the right lighting and substrate. No harm in trying right?


That right. Just because some of us haven't been able to do it doesn't mean you shouldn't try. Go for it and let us know how it goes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

I grow them in my 20 Gal without pressurized CO2. I have been using DIY sugar/yeast mix for a while... got lazy lately. LOL Yes, it grows really slow but it's possible. 

BTW, I have 55W (6hrs/day) over my reg. 20Gal. Florabase for substrate. I'll post a pic when I get a chance.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

JTang said:


> I grow them in my 20 Gal without pressurized CO2. I have been using DIY sugar/yeast mix for a while... got lazy lately. LOL Yes, it grows really slow but it's possible.
> 
> BTW, I have 55W (6hrs/day) over my reg. 20Gal. Florabase for substrate. I'll post a pic when I get a chance.


Thanks. I would love to see a picture of it .


----------



## Aleks9 (May 7, 2010)

It just hurts when you lose $40 worth of plants . Perhaps buy a bit, and see how it goes, if it works out, go for more!

I Did the drystart method in a 5 gallon. Didn't work out at all.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep, using metricide and 25 watts of light it is growing quite well. I need to take some more photos. You can do it without too much difficulty. It's a cool look


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

target said:


> Yep, using metricide and 25 watts of light it is growing quite well. I need to take some more photos. You can do it without too much difficulty. It's a cool look


If you want you can post pics for em to see here too ^^.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I snap some tomorrow with my iPhone and see how they look.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

target said:


> I snap some tomorrow with my iPhone and see how they look.


Ok sounds good. Thanks


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Here you go. A few shots of my tank. The HC is doing well. No Co2. Metricide every day and fertz when I remember to bring them in  It gets uprooted in places every now and then. I just push it back down.


----------



## Aleks9 (May 7, 2010)

Looks much better then I thought it would. Perhaps I should try it again. Seems like a waste to have pressurized co2 wasted on java moss.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry, but maybe I missed it. What type of substrate will you be using?


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

target said:


> Here you go. A few shots of my tank. The HC is doing well. No Co2. Metricide every day and fertz when I remember to bring them in  It gets uprooted in places every now and then. I just push it back down.


Thanks for posting the pictures. They look fine without you using co2. Maybe it will work for me too.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Sorry, but maybe I missed it. What type of substrate will you be using?


I was planning to use flora base substrate.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Florabase is very light and you might have trouble with getting the HC to stay down. It's much easier in Eco-complete or Aquasoil (which seems to be the preferred substrate for people growing HC). I have both Florabase and EcoComplete tanks and based on ease of planting, I'll never use Florabase again.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Florabase is very light and you might have trouble with getting the HC to stay down. It's much easier in Eco-complete or Aquasoil (which seems to be the preferred substrate for people growing HC). I have both Florabase and EcoComplete tanks and based on ease of planting, I'll never use Florabase again.


Ok thanks. Maybe i'll change my mind ^^. Which ever one is cheaper i'll use lol. Eco-complete or aquasoil ^^.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Just to revive an old thread... how is the HC growing without co2? Is it still growing well?

I'm doing a dry start on a 6G tank.... and was going to inject high co2 when i first flood it then try and turn it down over a week or two to a very very low rate (plan on it being a fancy shrimp tank)...
What type of ferts are you dosing?


----------

